# 922 EPG And DST



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just noticed the EPG on my 922 has already compensated for DST Sunday morning. Not so on the 722K.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

How so? Does the next hour show now what the time will be after the change?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> How so? Does the next hour show now what the time will be after the change?


Yep. Sunday morning shows 1:00, 1:30, 3:00, 3:30 etc. Skips right on over 2:00 and 2:30.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool!

722k still has problems with the time change. It showed the times incrementing with no gap, so that shows after the change were listed an hour earlier.

The 722k gets "confused" in the hours after the change. It still has the events scheduled an hour earlier, so it records the wrong event as late as 5AM. For example, instead of the 6AM news, it recorded paid programming at 5AM. By 8AM it was back in sync.


----------

